# 1965 sky blue frame!



## Marc's Classic Chrome (May 16, 2017)

i have been lookin for a 65 for a long time and I got very lucky and scored this SB for 50 bucks. Now begins the process of rebuilding. I plan to make it a super deluxe because the paint is so nice. I will be in need of some parts, so if you have some let me know. I would like a nice chainguard to match the quality of the frame for the most part.


----------



## Lance Vangraham (May 18, 2017)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> View attachment 467598 i have been lookin for a 65 for a long time and I got very lucky and scored this SB for 50 bucks. Now begins the process of rebuilding. I plan to make it a super deluxe because the paint is so nice. I will be in need of some parts, so if you have some let me know. I would like a nice chainguard to match the quality of the frame for the most part.



I have a complete version of this bike. Just got it recently, it's a rad color


----------



## kasper (May 18, 2017)

all I can say is I have been working on parts for my june 63 for over a yr now. when I say parts I'm talking everything down to correct bolts and what not. either which way your hardest part to find is going to probably be that high loop sissy bar with the persons stamp. 63 64 65 all had one yr only sissy bars. I have 1 of all 3 for this exact reason. best wishes and best of luck. I still can't find the 36 spoke rear wheel for my 1963. I have been looking for a clean one for 2 yrs and refuse to pay prices of 600 dollars for one wheel with no tire on it when you can buy a complete bike for that and less. sorry for the rant but that's a beauty you got there. if you ever find another 65 like that send one my way.


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 18, 2017)

Tough Bike to complete from scratch as many parts are 1 year only pieces.. From the looks of the scratches / caliper bite by the headtube I would say it was a 2 speed bike ...


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 20, 2017)

The 20 inch springer is pretty hard to get. I got lucky. I have seen a few 65 sissy bars over the last 3 years, but I gave up that since I am too tall even for the highest bolt hole.


----------



## mcmfw2 (May 21, 2017)

I have a complete 65 Deluxe that was repainted...lol.. I just need a decent orig paint frame


----------

